# Markland



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any thoughts on if it would be worth checking out below Markland this Friday or Saturday. Tempted to try and pick up a few skipjack and maybe catfish a little. Never tried this early in the year for the skipjack but have cabin fever bad.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

99% chance you won't catch any skipjack- so not impossible haha. Wait until April for them to move in thick down there. The way the water was just so high and they are now releasing it plus how muddy its going to be- will be tough fishing for them for sure.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I kind of figured as much but wanted to hear what others had to say. Also recently found out there is a tournament running out of tanners this Saturday and was thinking of giving it a go with a buddy. I just don't have any bait and I can't imagine cast netting would be a great possibility for shad. 

Went out 3-4 weeks ago near Tanners only a few small cats nibbling and didn't see any bait even near warm water discharges. This is my first year messing around on the river so early so feel like a newb until the temps warm up few degrees.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

burnsj5 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I kind of figured as much but wanted to hear what others had to say. Also recently found out there is a tournament running out of tanners this Saturday and was thinking of giving it a go with a buddy. I just don't have any bait and I can't imagine cast netting would be a great possibility for shad.
> 
> Went out 3-4 weeks ago near Tanners only a few small cats nibbling and didn't see any bait even near warm water discharges. This is my first year messing around on the river so early so feel like a newb until the temps warm up few degrees.


You can usually always get shad at Tanners just throw around the ramp. If that doesn't work go to the mouth and their is a discharge right on the right of the mouth. I beach my boat and walk up to it. There are always shad in there they might be small but bait is bait. I am not fishing that tournament tomorrow or I would bring you some bait...got to get on the ice while we still have it haha. Good luck if you fish it!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

When I was last out there I stopped by that discharge your talking about. Normally there are always baitfish in there doing laps but there wasn't anything. Well about 30 heron trying to stay warm from the discharge ha. Thanks, ill post if I end up going out. On the fence at this point, 10hours is a long time to be out there with such poor conditions.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

Markland is fishable now for sauger. Buddy got a couple this morning. It was slow, but he caught dinner.

Skips are a no-go.


----------



## jkee1805 (Apr 12, 2013)

Any skippies at markland yet?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

jkee1805 said:


> Any skippies at markland yet?


Not as of Friday. Wait until at least April.


----------

